# 7 inch prima tonic bottle...i can't date it!?



## velvet (May 2, 2009)

I have a 7 inch brown bottle with the embossed words' prima tonic registered property of independent br'g assn chicago ill '. the only information i can find on the internet is a posting from a member of this site from 2004. does anyone have any idea of the history on this bottle? 

 thank you so much for your time
 velvet


----------



## cc6pack (May 2, 2009)

This is about all I could find.

http://books.google.com/books?id=s9hXAAAAMAAJ&pg=RA1-PA26&dq=prima+tonic++chicago+ill&ie=ISO-8859-1&output=html


----------



## velvet (May 2, 2009)

Thank you cc6pack! Thanks for taking the time to help me start searching the history of my bottle. Very interesting advertisement.

 Have a great day!
 Velvet


----------



## hemihampton (May 7, 2009)

I can tell you it was only made between 1905 & 1907. Hope this helps, LEON.


----------



## glass man (May 8, 2009)

THE BREAST DEVELOPER LOOKED INTERESTING TOO![8D]


----------

